# Andre's Irish Coffee



## Hooked (5/3/18)

*Name of brand/flavour: Andre’s Irish Coffee*
@Andre

*Flavour Description:* 
Irish Coffee

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico25
Coil: Commercial 0.22 ohm
Watt: 30W

*My comment: *
This juice is phenomenal! I didn’t even need to spend time with it to make up my mind. It tastes exactly like Irish Coffee! It’s quite unbelievable! Both the coffee and whisky flavours are immediately noticeable. 

I compare Andre’s Irish Coffee with Merak Infusion – Eleanor, which I bought from Malaysia. Eleanor has excellent reviews on the Internet and although I like it, I can not taste the whisky at all. Andre’s Irish Coffee is far superior to Eleanor.

Would I buy this juice again: Most definitely!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (5/3/18)

Wow, I love a good Irish Coffee.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (5/3/18)

Ok, so how do we get some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (5/3/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Ok, so how do we get some



Me too please


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

@Alex @Halfdaft Customs @Braki you would have to twist @Andre's arm! And while you're about it, twist his arm for a dinner and breakfast too. He's a chef of note - he spoilt me with the most superb medium-rare rump steak, which was cooked to perfection. Steakhouses don't even get that right sometimes! And, and a Banting breakfast the next morning of fried eggs, pork rashers and a pork sausage. He's a DIY in the vape room and kitchen!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (5/3/18)

@Andre sounds like one hell of a date

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Braki (5/3/18)

I think we need to organize a vape meet at @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (5/3/18)

Braki said:


> I think we need to organize a vape meet at @Andre


That's a 14 hour drive for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

See also

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-916 for something else which I received from Belinda, Andre's wife.


----------



## Andre (7/3/18)

Irish Coffee recipe posted here @Braki, @Alex, @Halfdaft Customs and @Hooked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (7/3/18)

Andre said:


> Irish Coffee recipe posted here @Braki, @Alex, @Halfdaft Customs and @Hooked.


Ok.. now for that steak

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)

It's very kind of you to share the recipe @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/3/18)

Andre said:


> Irish Coffee recipe posted here @Braki, @Alex, @Halfdaft Customs and @Hooked.





I hope I can also use the recipe @Andre 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## veecee (7/3/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> That's a 14 hour drive for me



sounds like it's worth it - wanna carpool?


----------



## veecee (7/3/18)

Hooked said:


> *Name of brand/flavour: Andre’s Irish Coffee*
> @Andre
> 
> *Flavour Description:*
> ...



@Hooked - you're on your coffee hunt - so when you rave about this, then you make the rest of us wanna jump in the fire after you!

@Andre - thanks for sharing hte recipe - can't wait to try it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (7/3/18)

veecee said:


> sounds like it's worth it - wanna carpool?


Road Trip!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

